# TSA and cutters



## shapleigh (Oct 4, 2016)

heading on vacation in a couple of weeks, want to bring my smokes and my cutter.
does anyone know of the rules for a/an cutter or should I buy a punch.
next I am new to this arena how do you use a punch
Thanks Shapleigh


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Stow your cutter in the checked bag and keep your stogies in your carry on ... seems logical.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they are exempt but I had a Xikar, that I had traveled with in my pocket many times, taken by TSA last year. I could not convince the officer that it was exempt so now my cutter goes in my checked luggage.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

I've flown to Vegas twice this year, I had a cigar cutter on the plane and they never questioned it. I had 2 pipes, pipe tobacco, cigars, two lighters and a cutter I was pulled out of line to have my bag inspected once for magazines, said they could have been sheet bombs, and once for a bottle of foot powder. Didn't bat an eye about the cutter or lighters.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TSA and cutters tend to have a disconnect when it comes to whether one agent will ok them and those who don't. I have had trips where on the same trip I had an agent didn't want to ok the lighter ( leaving ) and returning back home they wanted to confiscate it. 3 times in the last 10 years ( same lighter ) I've had an issue with TSA and their wanting to confiscate my lighter to which I always bring a box that is already self addressed with a stamp on it to mail it home...just in case. Good rule of thumb is to outthink them or just don't take your favorite lighter.....buy a bic when you get to your destination or just check it in your suitcase where you can hide it inside a sock and then a shoe.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

A soft flame or a torch ?


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Those TSA Agents are just Federalized Rent-A-Cops, people I know who get stuck flying all the time says there is little standardization in thinking, training, or enforcing rules within the TSA. The good rule with TSA Agents some know there stuff, what is allowed, and what is not allowed. Remember Deputy One Bullet Fife in Mayberry. He would have been upper management in the TSA.

No Torches are allowed, and depending on who is inspecting your carry owns. You could loose your Soft Flame because they could think it is a Torch.

Want real Airline Security then fy into Isreal, and they fly out. Isreal takes security serious like it was important.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> TSA and cutters tend to have a disconnect when it comes to whether one agent will ok them and those who don't. I have had trips where on the same trip I had an agent didn't want to ok the lighter ( leaving ) and returning back home they wanted to confiscate it. 3 times in the last 10 years ( same lighter ) I've had an issue with TSA and their wanting to confiscate my lighter to which I always bring a box that is already self addressed with a stamp on it to mail it home...just in case. Good rule of thumb is to outthink them or just don't take your favorite lighter.....buy a bic when you get to your destination or just check it in your suitcase where you can hide it inside a sock and then a shoe.


I bought a Transpack back when they were still around. Never a problem getting a torch through in checked luggage in this domestically (Int'l a different story). And my cutter goes in there too. After all, I'm not going to be snippng any cigars on the plane! But then, I still prefer to check bags than drag through through miles of airport terminals. YMMV


----------



## shapleigh (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks to all I will check my cutter and carry on my smokes...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Empty the fuel*

I went to Paris or Costa Rica recently (can't remember which) and was told if it were empty it would be ok. I was told I could take it outside the terminal to empty it and come back through. Well that would of caused me to miss my flight. The old catch 22.
I'm glad it wasn't an expensive lighter. So I had to let it go. Some TSA agent got a lighter for free.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> I bought a Transpack back when they were still around. Never a problem getting a torch through in checked luggage in this domestically (Int'l a different story). And my cutter goes in there too. After all, I'm not going to be snippng any cigars on the plane! But then, I still prefer to check bags than drag through through miles of airport terminals. YMMV


Internationally is a nightmare sometimes....they tend to want to go through ALL of your luggage if they see something that "looks" to be contraband in your carry on when flying back to the US. I carry Ronson Lighters now....they are like a BIC only these can be recharged....


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Internationally is a nightmare sometimes....they tend to want to go through ALL of your luggage if they see something that "looks" to be contraband in your carry on when flying back to the US. I carry Ronson Lighters now....they are like a BIC only these can be recharged....


Yeah, I know. I have to go to China on business quite a bit. You cannot have a lighter or matches even checked luggage. And they never miss... sniffers or something. So, I only bring Bics since I have to throw them away before my flight back.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

shapleigh said:


> Thanks to all I will check my cutter and carry on my smokes...


By far the best approach. Coming back from London to DFW the inspector destroyed a custom engraved Colibri lighter with built-in cutter by removing the cutter. The lighter was a Christmas gift from a couple of my favorite girls at a local dance club.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

As I travel between US and Europe, I take my cigars and tools in my checked baggade and tsa is ok with this. When I connect and wish to smoke I pre-cut (so don't need a cutter in my carry on) and use Bic just in case I had to dispose it. Never had to, though.


----------

